# peppermint foot bar



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I would like to make a peppermint scrub foot bar. anyone have a good recipe to share or just ideas. 

thanks, 
jodi


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Several ladies here make a loofah soap. Hopefully they'll post here but I know there has been some recent discussion on it so you might find it by searching loofah soap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

I make my loofah soaps in Pvc, I believe it is the 3 inch size.. I put a loohah in the pipe, well greased with mineral oil,, Pour soap into it at very thin trace, so that the loofah fills all holes up well... slice it the next day.. just use peppermint Eo... a teaspoon of peppermint flakes ground up is very nice.. sometimes I make it peppermint sage and add sage to the soap and a little clary sage eo..
Barb


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I make mine in 3" pvc pipes also, triple peppermint eo, and tea tree oil. Very nice.

Sheryl


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Mines a blend of peppermint, lemongrass, tea tree oil etc...I soak my loofas in water then wring out so they can squish into the pipe whole. I then pour my soap while the loofa is still moist, I get much better results here doing it this way than using dry loofas. Vicki


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

do you use gm soap in the loofas?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I use gm in these.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Alright, alright! I've heard so much about these I'm going to give them a try. I'm ordering a 10" loofa (can't find them local). Can you give me a ballpark figure on how much soap will I need to cover it?


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy you know what I do, I just make my normal batches, pour to cover my loofas and then use the rest of the soap which is then poured for regular bars. My loofa foot scrubbies and my Eucalyptus soap is the exact same recipe. This way no matter what soap I am making it's only 3 different recipes and 2 different amounts. Vicki


----------

